# Mold on mount of Laelia alorii



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 9, 2017)

About 9 months ago bought a mounted Laelia alorii (who cares what the new name may be). Mist daily in the greenhouse. Today noticed it in bud and it also had quite a bit of mold on the tree mount (unknown what type of tree). Mold had to occur within the last month as I had examined it at that time. I took it down and scraped off the mold and rinsed with water. It was not on the plant but on the mount and a few roots. It is not mealy bugs. I'm 100 percent sure it is mold. How do people handle this situation? I do have phyton 27 if you think that may help. If I remember correctly that would be 1/4 tsp per quart of H2O. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kalyke (Sep 9, 2017)

well, it looks like they want lots of humidity and should never dry out, but that is leading to mold. Could you maybe train a fan on it to get more air movement? 

Mold is caused by mold spores. What is moldy and possibly sending out spores? 

Maybe you can put a few drops of a fungicide in the water? Is that the phyton?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 9, 2017)

I have other mounts, mostly cork with no problems. Mold only on this one. Already have 4 fans running 24/7 in the greenhouse.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2017)

Use a moldicide.


----------



## Ray (Sep 10, 2017)

Bob, make up some cinnamon tea, and mist it on.

Add two tablespoons of powder into a quart of water, and bring to a boil. Let cool, and filter the sediment out. Boom! Liquid topical fungicide.

I suspect, however, that the mount is infested, so removing and remounting may be the needed cure.


----------



## Stone (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes you should replace the mount for cork. These have very few roots, usually 2 or three from the bulb so you will need to carefully lift each root off the mount one by one with a thin bladed knife trying not to bruise or damage the root as you go. I've done this many times with many different orchids and it usually works well but the plant is always set back for a while. Let it dry between mistings.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 11, 2017)

dont suppose you have a photo?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 11, 2017)

Ray, I am trying the cinnamon in water. Mike, I'm sure the real solution is removing it from the mount, but will wait for the bud to bloom. However, mine has lots of roots all the way around the mount but will tackle it once I see some new growth. Sorry photos.


----------

